# TALLEST of China:the LIST!



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

by z0rg,from Spanish forum










:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Soo many supertall tower
:eek2:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Chongqing Tower is not yet finished! Shanghai right now has the tallest in the mainland.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Please add also TV Towers, Guyed Masts and Chimneys to the list.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

That's an impressive list, even without Taiwan.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Hm Taiwan is independent I thought, even as Chinese people don't want to accept that...


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Wieland. said:


> Hm Taiwan is independent I thought, even as Chinese people don't want to accept that...


even your government doesn't want to accept that...either, and you can do NOTHING about it. how sad! LOL


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The list is missing Hanoi Road in HK.. 275m


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

General Huo said:


> even your government doesn't want to accept that...either, and you can do NOTHING about it. how sad! LOL


In order for Taiwan to be China, your Red gov't has to go for a full out invasion, just like Saddam did back in 1991. What about Tibet, and human rights in China? What about Tienamen Square? What about female infanticide?

Yes, your right. How sad that nothing can be done about it. Lots of nations have problems in history. China is without exception.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

beyond 1000 said:


> In order for Taiwan to be China, your Red gov't has to go for a full out invasion, just like Saddam did back in 1991. What about Tibet, and human rights in China? What about Tienamen Square? What about female infanticide?
> 
> Yes, your right. How sad that nothing can be done about it. Lots of nations have problems in history. China is without exception.


So are you from some very tiny countries which doesn't accept that Taiwan is a part of Chinese territory?


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Wieland. said:


> Hm Taiwan is independent I thought, even as Chinese people don't want to accept that...


So you are the God? The definition of a country is from your thought?


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

Hidden Dragon said:


> So are you from some very tiny countries which doesn't accept that Taiwan is a part of Chinese territory?


Even if it's citizens don't want to be? Interesting that Tibetans also feel this way but cannot vocalize it.


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

Indian-Killers crying for Tibet?


Why don't you keep your politics out of this forum?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Damn. Even the shortest tower on that list is 10m taller than my city's tallest. My city needs to build up.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Stop talking politics here and trying to ruin the threads. Your posts will simply be deleted like they never existed and action will be taken against troublemakers.

Meanwhile, cool list!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice list!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

That is some serious height, and i'm sure there is more to come.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

woww so many taller


----------

